# Marusei Chagoi -  Die Aufzucht vom Tosai



## Alfii147 (15. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

gerne würde ich hier eine kleine Doku eröffnen.
Es handelt, bzw, geht um kleine Chagoi von Hirasawa - der Marusei Koifarm!

Die Chagoi (geb. 2016 - derzeit 18-22 cm Groß) stammen aus der Jumbolinie und wurden Vorort selektiert.
Insgesamt, waren es 70 Stück, welche dieses Jahr zum 12. April importiert wurden.

Aus diesen 70 Stück, wurden nochmals die 10 besten heraus gefischt, welche beim Christian (Händler) zur Aufzucht verbleiben! Dort werden Sie dann gegen Gebühr (25 € pro Monat) vom Tosai zum Nisai für mich/uns Groß gezogen.

Eventuell, haben einige davon schon gehört!? Wurden schon mehrere Versuche dokumentiert:
Hier mal ein eigener Thread, wo man sich schon mal ein Bild der Koi und deren Wachstumspotenzial machen kann.
http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic43525.html

Im Anhang befindet sich ein Bild, der den jetzigen Stand wieder gibt, inkl. Video.

Die Chagoi befinden sich seit 2 Wochen, sprich Ende Mai, in der Aufzucht.
Die nächste bzw. 1. Aktualisierung wird in ca. 6 Wochen folgen (bin gespannt..)

Werde hier immer wieder, die Aktualisierungen posten & natürlich auch, nachdem er 2018 bei mir schwimmt, weiter dokumentieren..





_View: https://youtu.be/RAvZUnJ5elI?list=PLxIoBFGq5RkwzRwcTZ9cfM3mEZWvpIgdY_


liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,

vergangene Woche, gab es die ersten Infos zur Chagoi Aufzucht.
Die Tiere waren nun 10 Wochen in der Aufzucht, insgesamt waren es 40 Tiere im Becken.

15 Chagoi von Marsusei und 25 andere Varietäten.
Diese wurden nun gesplittet in 2 verschiedene Becken - 13 000 & einmal 10 000 Liter.

Füge euch nun den geschrieben Text von Christian (Koi-Freak) an!


_!!! Azukari Projekt 2017 / 2018 !!!

Nach 10 Wochen Aufzucht mal eine kurze Zwischeninfo und ein Video der kleinen Racker.

Wir haben insgesamt 15 Chagoi Tosai der Marusei Koifarm aus der Jumboline im Aufzuchtbecken sowie etwa 25 weitere fabrige Varietäten.

Am heutigen Tage wurden die Chagoi von den farbigen Varietäten getrennt und in ein anderes Aufzuchtbecken gesetzt um allen 40 Koi möglichst beste Bedingungen zu bieten und den benötigten Platz zum Aufwachsen.

Die 15 Chagoi sind mit 15-20cm Mitte Juni gestartet. Die heutigen Messungen ergaben eine Größe von 30,5cm bis 37cm. Also ein Wachstum von 15,5cm bis 17cm. Dies bedeutet in diesen 10 Wochen ein Wachstum von ca. 1,55cm bis 1,7cm PRO WOCHE. Natürlich würde da theoretisch gesehen noch mehr gehen, aber wir wollen das die kleinen Racker gesund aufwachsen damit diesen damm im Juni 2018 gesund und fit an ihre Besitzer übergeben werden können.

Die fabrigen Varietäten sind, wie nicht anders zu erwarten, natürlich nicht gaaaaanz so schnell im Wachstum. Im Durchschnitt sind die fabrigen Varietäten in den 10 Wochen etwa 10,3cm gewachsen, also ein Wochenwachstum von etwa 1cm.

Hier ein paar Beispiele einiger Kunden-Tosai:

1.
Asagi von 21cm auf 32cm

2.
Kage Hi Utsuri von 21cm auf 32cm

3.
Kujaku von 20cm auf 28cm

4.
Hi Utsuri Nr. 1 von 16cm auf 29cm

5.
Ai Goromo von 19cm auf 28cm

6.
Doitsu Showa von 21cm auf 28,5cm

7.
Goshiki Nr. 1 von 17cm auf 28cm

8.
Goshiki Nr. 2 von 20cm auf 29cm

9.
Shusui Nr. 1 von 19cm auf 30cm

10.
Shusui Nr. 2 von 20cm auf 31cm

11.
Hi Utsuri Nr. 2 von 16cm auf 28cm

Auffällig ist das alle 40 Tosai nicht nur das Längenwachstum gebracht haben, sondern gleichzeitig auf alle einen wirklich enorm guten Body bekommen haben. Dafür das nahezu alle den Body und die Länge gleichzeitig ausbilden, ist das Wachstum dann gar nicht so schlecht in den 10 Wochen.

Dann wollen wir mal schauen was die nächsten 10 Wochen so geht nachdem die Tosai nun getrennt wurden und in 2 Becken schwimmen.

Das war es erst einmal von der Berichtserstattung.

Viel Spaß mit dem Video.

Gruß euer Koi-Freak Team_


Video kann ich leider nicht verlinken, da es nur auf Facebook verfügbar ist.
Hier der Link:
https://www.facebook.com/pg/koifreak/videos/?ref=page_internal
https://www.facebook.com/koifreak/


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Okt. 2017)

Hallo,

es sind wieder 8 Wochen vergangen & es gibt ein neues Update zu den Chagoi:

Die letze Messung Ende August, ergab: 30.5 - 37 cm
Stand HEUTE: 37-44 cm


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Nov. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Am heutigen Tage wurden die Chagoi von den farbigen Varietäten getrennt und in ein anderes Aufzuchtbecken gesetzt um allen 40 Koi möglichst beste Bedingungen zu bieten und den benötigten Platz zum Aufwachsen.


Schade das die nach Farben getrennt wurden und nicht zum Beispiel nach Größe. Da hätte man dann deutlicher die Unterscheide erkennen  können. In zwei Becken kann jetzt eins die besseren Lebensumstände haben.


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Nov. 2017)

Die Kawarimono, wurden von den Gosanke & Co. getrennt.
Da diese einfach im Wachstum gar nicht mithalten können & auch nicht stark gefüttert werden.
Wobei man hier klar stellen muss, das es sich hier auch um keine Mast handelt, sondern normales Aufziehen, in Top Gegebenheiten.
Die 15 Chagoi, schwimmen z.B. in 10 000 Liter. Die anderen Varietäten (25) in 13 000 Liter.

Theoretisch, wurde sogar nach Größe getrennt, hier liegen die Chagoi alle samt vorne.
Von den Shiro Utsuri im anderen Becken, kratzen ein paar die 40 cm Marke.

Edit:
Sofern Interesse besteht und Ihr bei Facebook seit, könnt ihr euch das Video bei Koi Freak ansehen..

https://www.facebook.com/koifreak/posts/1972121843035405


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Nov. 2017)

Hallo,

nun kann ich endlich mit einem aktuellen Video der Tiere dienen.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr3IbIPLj1Q_


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Dez. 2017)

Hallo,

es gibt mal wieder einen weiteren Bericht:
Hierfür zweckentfremde ich mal Florians Video, welcher erst vor kurzem zu Besuch bei Koi-Freak war.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWuP0tb348Y_


Die ersten Chagoi, haben mittlerweile, die 50 cm Marke erreicht.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Mai 2018)

Wie ist es ausgegangen?


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

leider fällt das Abschluss-Update, etwas Mau aus..
Da ich den Fisch, Aufgrund des geplanten Teichbaus, bereits im Januar an eine Freundin abgetreten.

Diese hat sich Anfang Mai, ihren Fisch dort ausgesucht und ist sehr glücklich damit. Somit bin auch ich sehr zufrieden.
Ihr Chagoi, hatte eine Größe von 54 cm und ist ein Weibchen.

Größenordnung der Chagoi im Projekt: 53-62 cm

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------

